# AQUOS Net won't connect



## susyq (Dec 30, 2011)

I am trying to set up the internet on my Sharp Aquos Tv and it is not connecting. I had it automatically find my ip, gateway, subnet, and dns servers but it was putting in zeros for my dns. I looked up my configuration and my gateway address is the same as my dns servers. I have manually inputted them all into the tv and none have worked. I do have a DHCP enabled configuration. Is that why I cannot get the dns servers?


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

from a working PC post back an ipconfig /all

then you can use those to make sure you have the correct settings set-up manually 
Also try using 
8.8.8.8
and 
8.8.4.4
as the DNS servers - Google open dns servers

*------------------------------------------------------------------------*
* ipconfig /all *
If you cannot access the internet with this PC, then you will need to paste the results into something like notepad and then copy onto a machine that can access the internet and post results here

We would like to see the results from ipconfig /all post back the results in a reply here

Hold the *Windows* key and press *R*, then type *CMD* then press *Enter* to open a command prompt box (A new dialogue box - black with white font, will appear on screen ):

In the command prompt window that opens, type the following command:

_Note that there is a space before the /ALL, but there is *NOT* a space after the / in the following command._

* ipconfig /all > network.txt & network.txt *

It will export the results to notepad and then automatically open notepad.

Now all you need to do is copy and paste those results to a reply here
to do that:
From the notepad menu - choose *Edit* - *Select all* 
all the text will be highlighted
Next
From the notepad menu - choose *Edit* - *Copy*
Now go back to the forum - reply and then right click in the reply box and *paste* 
*------------------------------------------------------------------------*


----------



## susyq (Dec 30, 2011)

Windows IP Configuration

Host Name . . . . . . . . . . . . : greyofgreen-PC
Primary Dns Suffix . . . . . . . : 
Node Type . . . . . . . . . . . . : Broadcast
IP Routing Enabled. . . . . . . . : No
WINS Proxy Enabled. . . . . . . . : No

Wireless LAN adapter Wireless Network Connection:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . : 
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Dell Wireless 1395 WLAN Mini-Card
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-1F-E1-53-EE-A3
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
Link-local IPv6 Address . . . . . : fe80::d4c9:614a:9b8f:6769%12(Preferred) 
IPv4 Address. . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.3(Preferred) 
Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.255.0
Lease Obtained. . . . . . . . . . : Saturday, December 31, 2011 10:42:31 AM
Lease Expires . . . . . . . . . . : Sunday, January 01, 2012 10:42:30 AM
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.1
DHCP Server . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.1
DHCPv6 IAID . . . . . . . . . . . : 285220833
DHCPv6 Client DUID. . . . . . . . : 00-01-00-01-11-B3-82-B9-00-1D-09-DA-7A-CD
DNS Servers . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.1
NetBIOS over Tcpip. . . . . . . . : Enabled

Ethernet adapter Local Area Connection:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . : Itty bitty kitty club
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Broadcom 440x 10/100 Integrated Controller
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-1D-09-DA-7A-CD
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Tunnel adapter Local Area Connection* 6:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . : 
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Teredo Tunneling Pseudo-Interface
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 02-00-54-55-4E-01
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
IPv6 Address. . . . . . . . . . . : 2001:0:4137:9e76:1ceb:3e26:3f57:fefc(Preferred) 
Link-local IPv6 Address . . . . . : fe80::1ceb:3e26:3f57:fefc%11(Preferred) 
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : ::
NetBIOS over Tcpip. . . . . . . . : Disabled

Tunnel adapter Local Area Connection* 7:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . : 
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : isatap.Itty bitty kitty club
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Tunnel adapter Local Area Connection* 11:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . : 
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : isatap.secure-atrc.osu
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Tunnel adapter Local Area Connection* 12:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . : 
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : isatap.{041D2AAF-4D0B-4D13-AEBC-14AB21D62161}
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

I would suggest you try these manual settings
IP Address. . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.101
Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.255.0
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.1
DNS Servers . . . . . . . . . . . : 8.8.8.8 and if you have a 2nd server 8.8.4.4


----------



## susyq (Dec 30, 2011)

I tried that and it attempts to load but then says that it cannot get the data. If I attempt to ope the browser it says there is no response from the DNS.


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

how is it connected to the router 
whats the make and model of the router

with the manual settings , from a PC try to ping the TV

*------------------------------------------------------------------------*
* Ping Tests *
If you cannot access the internet with this PC, then you will need to paste the results into something like notepad and then copy onto a machine that can access the internet and post results here
Save the file to a USB flash drive or other removable media. Plug it into the working computer with internet access and copy the file and paste here.

Start> Run {search bar in Vista/W7}> CMD to open a DOS window and type:

Type the following command 
*Ping 192.168.1.101*
Post back the results
rightclick in the box
select all
enter
control key + C key - to copy
then reply here and 
control key + V to paste


----------



## susyq (Dec 30, 2011)

I split my cable to go to the tv and a modem. Its a Scentific Atlanta 2100. Then I have an ethernet going from the modem to the tv.

Microsoft Windows [Version 6.0.6002]
Copyright (c) 2006 Microsoft Corporation. All rights reserved.

C:\Users\Gayle>Ping 192.168.1.101

Pinging 192.168.1.101 with 32 bytes of data:
Reply from 192.168.1.3: Destination host unreachable.
Reply from 192.168.1.3: Destination host unreachable.
Reply from 192.168.1.3: Destination host unreachable.
Reply from 192.168.1.3: Destination host unreachable.

Ping statistics for 192.168.1.101:
Packets: Sent = 4, Received = 4, Lost = 0 (0% loss),

C:\Users\Gayle>


----------



## DoubleHelix (Dec 10, 2004)

Why are you having the poster try a 3 digit address suffix when the computer only has a 1 digit suffix address? I suspect something fishy going on with something called "Itty bitty kitty club" in a DNS suffix. 

How are you connecting to the internet? What kind of service do you have, and what is the make and model of all the equipment?


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

> I split my cable to go to the tv and a modem.


would provide more detail on the split please

is this the device 
http://www.cisco.com/web/consumer/support/userguides2/734385a.pdf

it only has 1 LAN connection - so you will need a hub or a router depending on how the modem/router works

Connect just the TV to the LAN connection only and see if it works when set to automatically obtain an IP



> Why are you having the poster try a 3 digit address suffix when the computer only has a 1 digit suffix address?


 because its an IP address and I wanted to get above the DHCP service - makes little difference anyway


----------



## susyq (Dec 30, 2011)

The cable box is a Scientific Atlanta Explorer 4250 c and the modem is the SA 2100. and has hookups for the A/C, ethernet, a usb (which I am not using), and the cable. The strange DNS suffix (itty bitty kitty club) is actually a name an old roommate had with her router which I used last year so I am not sure why it still shows that as the description.


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

so this is the cable device 
http://www.sciatl.com/ExplorerClubGuides/getting_started/4015276.pdf

correct ?

and this is the modem 
http://www.scribd.com/doc/24654747/Scientific-Atlanta-DPC2100A-Owner-s-Manual

correct ?

so as shown on the diagram page 11 - you need a hub to connect multiple devices

plug a PC into the ethernet connection on the modem and tells if that works and connects to the internet - if it does post back an ipconfig /all


----------



## susyq (Dec 30, 2011)

Those are the correct devices. I connected it to a computer and it did not connect. I ran an ipconfig, but for some reason it will not let me copy the data so that I can paste it here.


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

if you cant get a computer to connect - then we need to diagnose that issue - how are you posting here?


----------



## susyq (Dec 30, 2011)

I am posting through the wireless internet installed in my house. I took the cable from the wall and connected it directly to the modem and it couldn't connect to the internet. I don't know if it is a faulty modem or I am expecting something to come from the cable that isn't really there.


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

> I took the cable from the wall and connected it directly to the modem and it couldn't connect to the internet. I don't know if it is a faulty modem or I am expecting something to come from the cable that isn't really there.


is this what you are using for the TV

a little confused on your setup now

can you give full details including make and models

<telephone>-->--<modem><router> -- > wireless --> <PC>
<telephone>-->--<modem><router> -- > cable --> <TV>

so whats the cable in the wall and the modem ?


----------

